
Crystal Lang vs. Node.js vs. Golang Http Benchmark – Hackmyfortress – Blog - seraum
http://hackmyfortress.com/blog/crystal-lang-vs-nodejs-vs-golang-vs-http-benchmark
======
czbond
I'm not sure when this was written, but Go v1.3.3 isn't a "current
comparison". Go is v1.7 in wide release.

~~~
seraum
Yes, Go v1.3.3 is the current package on Debian, I've updated the benchmark
with Go v1.7.4 from sources. Crystal is still faster

~~~
czbond
Nice finding even with the new Go. I was skeptical, but wow!

